# The Official 2010 Smelt Dipping Outing Thread



## WALLEYEvision

mwp said:


> A 30 footer,boy that was one for the memories!!! Nut ya still have the RV?


You gonna make it down again this year?


----------



## WALLEYEvision

FYI...I heard a couple reports of a few smelt showing up already, I might try to get in a little ReCon mission over the weekend. :evil:









*2006 Smelt Dipping Outing*

































*2009 Smelt Dipping Outing*


----------



## WALLEYEvision

2008 Smelt Dipping Outing


----------



## Percha Man

Man oh man I am pumped up gonna see If I can get my big net down any earlier than last year wanted to cut it in half it is so big but have not got a chance to. is OK I always have a good time fishing with you guys.


----------



## The_Don

WALLEYEvision said:


> FYI...I heard a couple reports of a few smelt showing up already, I might try to get in a little ReCon mission over the weekend. :evil:


If you like minnow size your in luck :sad: I saw 1 guy a few days ago had 30-40 good 7-8" but that was after hours of pulling up the net and getting _maybe_ 1 keeper per pull. I haven't gone to each guy out there and looked, but i suspect the same.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

*"The Don" caught this walleye ONLY a couple of hours before the start of last years tourney.*


----------



## WALLEYEvision

*Al D. and his famous Sauerkraut and kielbasa*

















*Sturge and his Sturgeon Gumbo*









*Michael Wagner's Venison Sloppy Joes*


----------



## radiohead

I love that one pic of us from the 2008 outing. Looks like a 6th grade dance...guys all on one side girls all on the other.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

*DE82, Percha Man, Joeker51 and Sturge - 2009 Smelt Dipping Outing*









*Faith (Mrs. Doubtndude) and daughter - 2009 Smelt Dipping Outing*









*PolarBear and 1wildchild "Wall Whipping" - 2009 Smelt Dipping Outing*


----------



## The_Don

I almost licked the screen when i saw that pot of Gumbo :corkysm55


----------



## Percha Man

All I know is those are all some handsome folks in those pics best group of folks I ever seen in one spot probably the reason no fish came around they were all to scared.


Man that is some good looking grub right there. Got me thinking back and what a good time that was.


----------



## Dynrat

Upgrade me from a tentative to a definite. I won't be smelt dipping, but I do plan on doing some fishing and looking forward to meeting folks and finally putting some faces with the names. How long does this thing normally run? I gotta work that night at 9:30 down in Warren. So I figure I'll have to cut out of there around 7. I'm still planning to bring the plates, bowls, utensils, and a bottle of hand sanitizer.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

*Guest List and Menu (so far)*


WALLEYEvision..........Creamy Cole Slaw
Al D..........Sauerkraut and kielbasa
Joeker51 (tentative)..........
Michael Wagner (tentative)..........a pot of Deer Joes (sloppy joes) and buns
The Don (& Guest)..........Pasta Salad & possibly Smoked Steelhead
1wildchild..........
ice fishing nut..........2 coleman stoves, and some venison chili
Sturge..........something to eat & the Propane cooker 
MiketheElder..........
Burksee..........
DE82 (& girlfriend)..........dessert of some kind 
riverrat777..........
doubtndude (& wife)..........batch of brownies
Dynrat..........plates, bowls, utensils, and a bottle of hand sanitizer
mczerny (& family)..........something smoked
Percha Man..........Hordourves or Venison Burgers


****Some of the other items we also need for the outing are: smelt nets, folding tables, paper towels, jugs of water, grill, ect...****


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Dynrat said:


> Upgrade me from a tentative to a definite. I won't be smelt dipping, but I do plan on doing some fishing and looking forward to meeting folks and finally putting some faces with the names. How long does this thing normally run? I gotta work that night at 9:30 down in Warren. So I figure I'll have to cut out of there around 7. I'm still planning to bring the plates, bowls, utensils, and a bottle of hand sanitizer.


Dynrat - The fishing tourney runs from 2 pm - 9 pm, but I'm sure there will be a couple of guys there at first light. Usually guys start trickling in around noon. If the weather is nice, it's not uncommon for a few of us to continue fishing past midnight.


----------



## MiketheElder

I'm probably not going to make it. Granddaughter's second birthday that weekend.


----------



## supermetallogic

Tenatively Im going to say the mrs and I will be there,not sure what food I will bring but I`ll brind something.You guys will be surprised to see me:evilsmile


----------



## WALLEYEvision

supermetallogic said:


> Tenatively Im going to say the mrs and I will be there,not sure what food I will bring but I`ll brind something.You guys will be surprised to see me:evilsmile


I was just asking Joeker51 last night if he seen you lately. Looking forward to seeing you at the outing.


----------



## ice fishin nut

Im gonna head to the smelt dipping outing spot in the morning and give it a go..... Should be there sometime around 8 or so...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WALLEYEvision

5 more days...

.................
..........
.......................
...................
.............
............................


----------



## Michael Wagner

Sorry I`m not gonna make it this year, We are headed back up north this wk. end. I was looking forward to seeing you guys again and looking really forward to Sturges gumbo. Will *"SOMEONE" *please catch a fish this year so I can get a picture of them and the plaque for my book? Have fun, Mike


----------

